
NoSQL, Big Data Analytics, and the Loss of Knowledge and Reason - sgeneris
http://www.allanalytics.com/author.asp?section_id=2386&doc_id=280912
======
IndianAstronaut
One thing I notice is that various roles are often overconcerned with certain
aspects of the data process that are of little to no concern to them. The data
analyst shouldn't be worrying about which No SQL or SQL solution is being
implemented, that is the data engineer's job, but rather what business value
or insights can be extracted from the data.

